# Why not use a dry mounting press?



## bigbadben (Feb 10, 2007)

Hello,

I notice at least one post/reply saying that a dry mounting style press was not suitable for t-shirt pressing, can anyone clarify why not? Temperature, bed design, pressure? Clearly the wheel design would make it slower but for low volume work?

Cheers, Ben


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Can you link to which post talked about a dry mounting press?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I know it's come up. My memory suggests they use steam and can't provide enough pressure, but I may not be recalling correctly.


----------



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

You could use a drymounting press (used in picture framing to seal posters/artwork, etc to foam core) 

Basically a t-shirt press is a mini version. You can get drymount presses that are like giant clamshells. I guess for oversize prints, they would be worth trying.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I tagged a couple of older threads that mention the possibility of using a dry mount press. Opinions would seem to differ on whether or not it's possible.


----------

